
After Evergreen One Year Later, Bret Weinstein and Heather Heying Look Back - curtis
https://www.thestranger.com/features/2018/05/24/26472992/after-evergreen
======
curtis
This is probably the best article I have seen on this particular subject. I
expect that many HN readers would also like to read it, but because the
subject is extremely contentious, I think it will be impossible to discuss it
here without the submission getting flagged.

